# Need pics on good polka dot botia & clown pl*co setup



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank and I am planning on getting 3-4 polka dot botias and 1 clown pl*co. I am also getting some tetras, but I had them before and thus don;t have any problems. Anyway, Im asking for some pictures or advice on a proper tank setup that would make the botias and pleco feel real comfortable and not hide all day. I would really appreciate the help


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

somebody, anybody...:fishGreen:

I decided not to get the loaches but at least advice and/ or pics 
on the pleco set up would be greatly appreciated.


----------

